# flat sets



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

how do you guys construct ur flast sets and dirt holes....for dirt holes do you prefure to offset the pan? and for flat sets any bait or what do you use to attract them to the set?? 
thanks


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

My favorite flat set is put a good lure under a cow turd, dry one of course and set it against some grass and put your trap in front of it. where I trap we have there are a lot of cattle pastures and fence corners are my favorite locations.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I like a bone set. Find an old cow vertebra (the ones with the long spike) and stab it into the ground near a trail or other good set location. It adds eye appeal and the hole for the spinal cord makes a great lure holder. I also like to offset my pan 3" to one side. Adding droppings and gland lure a great addition. Also use urine.
Good luck


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

For a flat set, I like to take a piece of sod that I dug up from somewhere else and use it as a backing. Place the sod dirt side up. I put about 5 or 6 drops of Carmen's Canine Call lure under the edge of the sod closest to the trap. I set the trap about 9 or 10 inches back and 2 inches off to one side. The animals will be attracted to the smell of the freshly dug dirt and the lure. This set helps keep canines from digging your traps up. For a dirt hole I try to find a rock or chunk of rotten wood about 6 inches high and 12 to 18 inches long for a backing. I like this better than a clump of tall grass, but that will work just as well. I usually make one or two holes at a set. Always vary the size of your holes. I'll make them anywhere from 1 1/2 inches to 4 inches across and I try to make them 6 to 8 inches deep. Some times a little deeper. If you use two holes, make them about 6 inches apart and make them different sizes. I try to dig my holes so that I can put a stick in each hole and the 2 sticks will make an X over the trap (The sticks are just to help you get the holes in the right place. Don't leave them in the holes). I'll put some bait in one hole and cover it with a ball of dry grass to keep the animal from being able to see the bottom of the hole and put 5 or 6 drops of lure in the other hole. This makes the animal work the set longer. If I use 1 hole, I'll put bait and lure in it or just lure. It helps to have 3 or 4 lures and at least 2 different baits to keep all of your sets from smelling the same. I try not to use fox or coyote pee on dirt hole sets because they both pee after they dig up some food that they've found. Their urine works good at flat sets or at scent post sets. A good web site for you to check out is www.traps4kids.com/home.html 
They have tons of useful information that can help make you a better trapper. Good luck!


----------

